# Jacks Aquarium?



## fishdad1

I am not exactly sure how I feel about the Jacks Aquarium chain. I know that they are a large, franchised, chain-brand store, that is supposed to have the feel of a LFS, but I am not sure what to think of them. I have 3 of them, that I know of, within 10 miles of me and each one is different. I also have about 9 or 10 Petsmart stores in the same vicinity. There is only one true LFS near me, that I know of, that seems to have a great livestock selection; plus they have an indoor 10,000 gallon shark tank that is awesome.
My question is what does everyone think of Jacks livestock selection and pricing, also what do you think of their equipment pricing and customer service? I ask this because my experiences with them have been all over the board and I was wondering how everyone else's experiences have been.


----------

